# Stopping? What's that?



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

So I was walking through the Walmart near my house after dinner today. I was going there just to buy a bag of sand and a bag of aquarium salt. But then it happened. I saw the betta selection. I know I shouldn't have, I mean it's Walmart and they have horrible water conditions, but I saw him. I walked over and saw a beautiful male betta swimming in about 1/2" of water. He couldn't even fit his body straight. He looked at me and flashed, "take me home! I can't stay here much longer!" he pleaded. I thought about it, there was the 2.5g tank that I had. I have a filter, all I need is a heater. I picked up his dish-thing and he started swimming in circles almost like saying "haha suckers I got an owner". So I may have brought home yet another betta.:angel:

I still need to buy a heater, but I'll do that tomorrow. I believe he is a halfmoon with a little fin rot, or maybe a crowntail with a really full crown. Hopefully you can tell me. Also, his name is Benjamin (although I thought Fabio would be better...)


I have pictures!!!
Him:








His Home:








He has room to SWIM:








Yes, he know's he's sexy


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

There's nothing crowntail about him! That's a HM or delta. I'd vote HM since I don't know what a delta is except heavy-fin. 
He's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Laki said:


> There's nothing crowntail about him! That's a HM or delta. I'd vote HM since I don't know what a delta is except heavy-fin.
> He's gorgeous! Congrats!


I was thinking that, but for some reason he was labeled 'crowntail'. But I'm not complaining, he was only $3

Thanks! I'm going to do some digging on tail types on bettas Thanks!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

He is G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S! Congrats on getting him! ahahha I like Fabio


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> He is G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S! Congrats on getting him! ahahha I like Fabio


Thanks! I love his coloring, he's really settled in from last night and is now strutting around his tank showing off what he's got!

Here's a video of Benjamin. Some pictures will be coming soon!

http://youtu.be/puzLMMiMZec


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Here are some new and better quality pictures:

And Here are some new and better quality pictures:

Benjamin looking for some more food:









Swimming at the bottom of the tank:









Benjamin hiding behind a plant:









Stretching out his fins:









We definitely need to work on the fin rot:









He's glad to have a new home:


----------



## Eik (Jul 6, 2012)

he's a handsome fella!


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks! I really love how he's turning out to be


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Aww..congrats on your new fishy..You can see his is very happy in his new home!! Lucky lil guy..He's a HM they probably marked him as CT because of the (spikey's) that are at the end of the tail, kind of like our lil guys tail, in Avi..


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

He's amazing! With a bit of "TLC" his fins should recover! :-D


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

lelei said:


> Aww..congrats on your new fishy..You can see his is very happy in his new home!! Lucky lil guy..He's a HM they probably marked him as CT because of the (spikey's) that are at the end of the tail, kind of like our lil guys tail, in Avi..


Yeah, I'm glad I found him! He's turning out to be a little on the shy side but I think that adding a few more plants to his tank will help with that! I think that's why they put him as a crowntail as well, but I'm not complaining



Catfish Billy said:


> He's amazing! With a bit of "TLC" his fins should recover! :-D


Thank you! I'm about to start him with a little salt bath for his fins. I'm just going to put 1/2 of a tablespoon in the tank, hopefully that'll help him out! He seems to be a fighter so I don't doubt he'll heal quickly!

Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Gorgeous!! Glad you got him a good new home 

The Wal-Mart here doesn't even label different breeds, tops of their "cups" just say Male Betta. Glad you figured out what he is though.


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Kind of looks like a combtail


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

LizzyP said:


> Gorgeous!! Glad you got him a good new home
> 
> The Wal-Mart here doesn't even label different breeds, tops of their "cups" just say Male Betta. Glad you figured out what he is though.


Thank you! He's glad he's got a new home Wow, only a Male Betta label that's sad... Oh well! I'm glad I have him anyways



NapoleonUWS said:


> very nice!


Thank you!



xShainax said:


> Kind of looks like a combtail


You're right he does! Hmmm... I'm thinking that I'm going to have to do a little more research!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am jealous. All my Wal-mart has are VT's


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I am jealous. All my Wal-mart has are VT's


Usually mine only has VTs and occasionally some CTs so I was excited when I found Benjamin!

There are more pictures!!! He's extremely photogenic!


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Here are some new pictures of Benjamin (Benji), yes I gave him a nickname:-D

The dark and mysterious setting:









He really likes showing off his fins:









Front view. It looks like he has green freckles









Just keep swimming:









You can really see some of his red in this picture:









Still more to come, I just can't upload all the pictures at once. Apparently my browser can't handle that much!


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

I think his fins will become more blue that grey when he's settled in! Generally, when bettas are ill/unhappy they lose coloration but I'm sure he'll recover!


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Catfish Billy said:


> I think his fins will become more blue that grey when he's settled in! Generally, when bettas are ill/unhappy they lose coloration but I'm sure he'll recover!


That would be cool. I guess only time will tell though!


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

The last of the pictures:

Hiding behind his plant:









His Home Sweet Home:









He loves swimming:









His favorite decoration, the bell, and him:









My all time favorite picture of him:









That's all folks!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw He's super! Those pics are really well done!


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Laki said:


> Aw He's super! Those pics are really well done!


Thanks, I think he's super too! I just got a little camera happy, but I'm glad you think they're good


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

OMG ADORABLE! You're so lucky!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

*I'm sorry if i'm not allowed to post on here!!* I read the rules, and it said that this has recently been commented on so yeah 

Sadly my fish is a bit shy, I got him yesterday so he's still getting used to me, but he's very pretty, he's black, electric blue, purple, turquoise and red. Wow I didn't even know I could get that many colors in one fish!  I'm new to it, but my sister owns them so yeah. Lol. Pretty


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

@moonsandOwls- in order to get your own responses, you're going to have to make your own thread with your own title. You can do this by clicking the bettafish.com logo at the top of the page, scrolling down and finding the appropriate thread category (Meet the betta keepers might be the right one or betta pics if you have pictures to share) Thanks


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

he's really pretty! Nice Walmart score!!!

I'm tempted by the female king bettas they have, but I think that might overfill my sorority.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I can tell you definitively that he is NOT a combtail. He is 100% half moon. The tiny jagged edges may be from bad breeding, but the tiny chunks are from tail biting, probably from stress from the store. He looks stunning and is coming along very well. Congrats!


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Knitterly said:


> he's really pretty! Nice Walmart score!!!
> 
> I'm tempted by the female king bettas they have, but I think that might overfill my sorority.


Thank you! They have female kings! Woah that's amazing



Bettaluver4evr said:


> I can tell you definitively that he is NOT a combtail. He is 100% half moon. The tiny jagged edges may be from bad breeding, but the tiny chunks are from tail biting, probably from stress from the store. He looks stunning and is coming along very well. Congrats!


Ok thanks for the identification. I'm try to get him back to full tail but I think it might take a while. And thank you, I find him stunning too, actually I catch myself watching him a LOT!


----------

